# First Person POV?



## lurkingFA (Apr 27, 2014)

I love reading stories told from the point of view of the person gaining the weight. I especially enjoy the descriptions of what it feels like as they're gaining. One of my favorites is Scx's "Prisoner of my tummy" but I am struggling to find more stories told from that perspective. I'm not having any luck on the search function either. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks!


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 29, 2014)

I posted at least two OTT 'first person POV' weight gain stories sometime back in what I call my 'Italian collection':
"Sadie's Incredible Exploding Maids"
and
"Life in the Round"
L

PS
Oh - and the first I ever contributed to Dims - under LL nametag - "Countersplurge" was also 'first person POV'


----------



## Coop (Apr 29, 2014)

Anything by Atlas D

Fast Break
Piety
Attitude Adjustment

Bonus for mutual WG


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 30, 2014)

I would recommend EIGHTY by FatManRocks. Also my own stories "Saturday Afternoon at the Mall", especially at the beginning of the story, and "Jennie's Diet". Both are told (mostly) from the POV of the male character who is gaining the weight - helped of course by a female significant other.


----------



## lurkingFA (May 1, 2014)

Awesome suggestions! Thanks everyone


----------



## Imp (May 3, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102853

Here's one.


----------

